# Anyone with hydrosalpinx try fuyan pill?



## jdotson

I wasnt sure where to post this question, but figured someone in the same situation might be here. I was just diagnosed with hydrosalpinx in my left tube. Dr put me on two weeks of Flagyl and Doxycycline and gave me a Rocephin shot. Im not sure if she thinks there is an active infection or what. I go back for another ultrasound in 7 weeks to see if its at all better. If not, then she wants me to consider left tube removal. We have only been ttc for a few months, and she's already talking about IVF. Which we cannot afford. Anyway, my husband and I were doing research and found Fuyan pill. Its a blend of chinese herbs that can supposedly clear up all sorts of female problems including hydrosalpinx and has a high success rate of natural pregnancy after treatment. Sounds great, but i dont wanna hand over $1500 without seeing some reviews and i can't seem to find any that is not on their website and seemingly written by the same poor english speaking person. So, does any one know anything about this miracle pill?


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi hun,

Did you have a HSG? They're standard antibiotics given afterwards to ward off infection. I had one last year, and ended up in hospital with a pretty bad infection.

I had haldros in both tubes according to my HSG, went through IVF last year and was unsuccessful. But I had a lap earlier this year, and found that the haldros weren't as bad as the HSG implied. So much so, it might have been because of the lap but I've ended up with a natural pregnancy!

I can't comment on the Chinese herbs, but I wouldn't trust anything without proper scientific evidence and with the advice of your consultant

Anything you'd like to know message me or ask here and I'll be happy to help x x x


----------



## Dazed

I wouldn't trust it hun. A few years back there was a bnb user that was going on and on about this Chinese medicine tampon thing that was supposed to clear your tubes. A lot of us looked it up and looked her up and it seems they were just trying to sell their product to desperate women. The only reviews were hers (on several sites) and the sites reviews. TBH, medical intervention is the only way to clear these things up. If there was some nature remedy, everyone would know and you wouldn't have to ask if anyone had tried it.

Good luck hun!


----------



## MoBaby

those meds have been shown to help treat hydrosalpinx..I would not do the chinese meds. save your money in case you need ivf. people like that prey on women ttc because they know they would pay just about anything to get pregnant. if you are still considering it ask your doctor if it would be okay. chances are the dr will say dont take it.


----------

